# Manhattan Club owners UNITE!



## Jennie (Jun 24, 2008)

Members of The Manhattan Club owners Yahoo Group have been discussing how best to "fight" the huge rise in maintenance fees and the great difficulty encountered in reserving their weeks or nights. 

A law firm that specializes in class action lawsuits has been contacted and is exploring the situation.

Some folks suggested contacting the New York State Attorney Generals Office. Surprisingly they have been very cooperative. Owners have been encouraged to file an official complaint and many have done so. The person handling the "file" is Benjamin Flavin tel. 212-416-8722. He has been returning VoiceMail messages promptly. 

To file a complaint: http://www.oag.state.ny.us/complaints/html/comp_real.html

To join the Yahoo group go to:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/manhattanclubowners/


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 24, 2008)

Jennie:  Don't own there, but I must admit the last time we exchanged into Manhattan Club our unit lacked maintenance badly!  The drapes were hanging crooked from hardware half in the wall and other items.


----------



## lynne (Jun 24, 2008)

Jennie said:


> Members of The Manhattan Club owners Yahoo Group have been discussing how best to "fight" the huge rise in maintenance fees and the great difficulty encountered in reserving their weeks or nights.
> 
> A law firm that specializes in class action lawsuits has been contacted and is exploring the situation.
> 
> ...



I'm convinced - Just signed up to join the Yahoo Group.  It has been getting increasingly more difficult to get time there and the large increase in maintenance fees have not resulted in many upgrades to the units to warrant the fees.


----------

